# Residential fire sprinkler and the 2010 california residential code



## mark handler (Jun 27, 2010)

AWARENESS LEVEL COURSE ON RESIDENTIAL FIRE SPRINKLER AND THE 2010 CALIFORNIA RESIDENTIAL CODE

On August 27, 2009 the Office of the State Fire Marshal convened representatives from various disciplines to provide information and suggested training recommendations to the State Fire Marshal. The task force developed a communications strategy to educate stakeholders on best practices based on recommendations of the phase I (Water Purveyors) and phase II (Installation) reports. This strategy includes additional resources available for training in the permit, design and installation of residential fire sprinklers. The specific purpose of this training program (“Awareness Level Course” on Residential Fire Sprinklers and the 2010 California Residential Code) is to recognize that the requirements for residential fire sprinklers are designed to be a “life safety system” to prevent flash over and allow for the evacuation or rescue from fire. This is in preparation for a statewide residential fire sprinkler requirement for new construction, scheduled for January 1, 2011 in the 2010 California Residential Code.

Key stakeholders include members of the California Fire Service, Building Industry, Building Officials, Manufactured Housing Association, Public Health Officials, State agencies, National Fire Protection Association, National Fire Sprinkler Association, League of California Cities and design professionals.

Target Audience for Training:

Fire Department/Fire Prevention Personnel (Plan Review, and Inspections) Building Department Personnel (Plan Review, and Inspections) Water Purveyors (Plan Review, and Inspections)Home Builders (BIA Chapters)/Contractors (Plan Preparation, Submittals, and Installation)Contractors: General Building Contractors *, Fire Protection Contractor [C-16]).*

*The Office of the State Fire Marshal in conjunction with Cal Chiefs Fire Prevention Officers Section, Building Officials and other stakeholders has tentatively scheduled dates and general locations for the Awareness Level Course. Additional information will follow over the coming weeks and months*

*http://osfm.fire.ca.gov/codedevelopment/Codedevelopment_2010awarenesslevelcourse.php*

*July 7, 2010 - Rancho Cucamonga -*

*July 8, 2010 - Oceanside (San Diego) - *

*July 21, 2010 - Petaluma (Sonoma County) *

*July 22, 2010 - Hayward (Contra Costa County) *

*August 4, 2010 - Sunnyvale (Santa Clara County) - *

*August 5, 2010 - Seaside (Monterey County) *

*August 18, 2010 - Glendale - *

*August 19, 2010 - Anaheim - *

*September 1, 2010 - Butte County/Chico*

*September 2, 2010 - Diamond Springs (El Dorado County) - *

*September 15, 2010 - Santa Barbara*

*September 16, 2010 - Atascadero - *

*September 28, 2010 - Fresno*

*September 29, 2010 - Modesto (Stanislaus County) - *

*October 6, 2010 - Palm Springs*

*October 19-21, 2010 - North Area**

*November 2-4, 2010 - Central/South Area**

** - Call and confirm as these dates and specific locations are to be scheduled on an as needed basis.*


----------



## pete_t (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 27, 2010)

No Problem


----------



## Alias (Jun 28, 2010)

Our FM went to the training in Susanville and said it was very good.  I will probably be going with the Assistant Director of PW in the fall.  Once they pin down 'north state', I'll have a better idea of what I'm doing.  

Sue, north of 'north state'..............


----------

